# the cats thread



## sammy09 (May 23, 2011)

there are threads about many reptiles so i fought i would make one for cats (i love cats aswell as many other animals) so post what you have and if possible post pics!

ill start i have a blue point ragdoll and a seal bicolour ragdoll

and dont say stuff about the ones you have kille etc


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

I have a cat called Milly, might post some pics soon


----------



## snakeluvver (May 23, 2011)

I had 2 cats in Dubai and I'll be getting another soon 

(Don't worry, I am responsible and love our wildlife, so it will be an indoor cat.)


----------



## sammy09 (May 23, 2011)

yes mine being ragdolls i dont let them out (lets just say ragdolls are lovers not fighters)


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

My cat lives inside.........


----------



## vampstorso (May 23, 2011)

hahaha ahh she was beautiful.
A tortoiseshell burmese, was like a rag doll.

When I'd clean the rabbit and guinea-pig cage she used to jump in and just snuggle up too them in the corner (MUCH to their dismay and horror)
Wouldn't kill anything, plus she was an indoor cat.
She was like a stoner I guess haha


Edit:
I think I owe it too her to upload a nicer photo


----------



## sammy09 (May 23, 2011)

she looks nice


----------



## snakeluvver (May 23, 2011)

Awww so cute how could anyone even think about killing something like her 

Then again, I cant imagine how anyone could kill any animal.


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

this is my kitty =] unfortunately she had to be put down a couple of months ago because she was hit by a car... hardest thing ive ever had to do. She was 13 though and lived a very spoilt life, especially for a cat they said wouldnt make it (she was the runt).


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2011)

This is my Baby, Joey he is a ragdoll x Birman he is mostly an indoor cat. Only allowed out supervised he is scared of birds and not interested in reptiles LOL


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

Very cute guys!
I had another cat who had to be put down because she was going crazy! She had very high metabolism making her very skinny and spoiled by the neighbours because they thought she wasn't getting any food! She ate like a pig but was very old and whenever you cam outside and sat down she would sit on you.....every time!

She was such a sook, but when ever she sat on you you could here her groans of pain trying to get comfortable. We all felt very sorry for her. Part of her craziness was when in late afternoons and a t night she would literally stroll onto the road and soak up the heat from the road....crazy
It was sooo scary, so we decided to put her down


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

haha thats cute =] my kitty was indoor/outside and never killed anything... never even chased


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

jazzv said:


> haha thats cute =] my kitty was indoor/outside and never killed anything... never even chased


 
thats what you think .......


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

Sorry for the poor grammer I used in my 2nd response.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

pfft is there such thing as grammer in aps?
well i dont use it anyways lol 

crystal that cat has crazy weird eyes :shock:


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> thats what you think .......


 
cats bring things inside when they kill them, we never even saw her take an interest in the wildlife in 13yrs


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 23, 2011)

Here's one of my girls names Hazel. Her and her sister (who we also have) were dumped near my work at 3-4 weeks of age and have been with us ever since!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> pfft is there such thing as grammer in aps?
> well i dont use it anyways lol
> 
> crystal that cat has crazy weird eyes :shock:


I agree, I find them beautiful crazy though...sometimes I wonder if they're real(Idont poke them to find out LOL)


----------



## -Katana- (May 23, 2011)

This is *****[email protected]

He has a rather unfortunate leather shoe fetish...<---bit like MUM.
His hobbies included swimming, beating up pig dogs in their own yard, laying in the middle of the road and being a traffic hazard, bringing home baby eastern browns and dropping them in the kitchen for MUM to find.
It's actually surprising how long he's lived for considering his choice of hobbies.
Never fear, he's a indoor cat now and my drapes and shoe collection will never be the same.

View attachment 201665


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> This is *****[email protected]
> 
> He has a rather unfortunate leather shoe fetish...<---bit like MUM.
> His hobbies included swimming, beating up pig dogs in their own yard, laying in the middle of the road and being a traffic hazard, bringing home baby eastern browns and dropping them in the kitchen for MUM to find.
> ...


 
haha!! love him and the shoe =] so cuuute!


----------



## -Katana- (May 23, 2011)

jazzv said:


> haha!! love him and the shoe =] so cuuute!



Sure, sure..he looks cuuuute..but don't let that fluffy exterior fool you none.

Trying to convince and pry my leather pumps away from him results in needing a skin graft and a blood transfusion.
My lad, as much as I love him, suffers from a disgusting excess of "_personality_".


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2011)

I'd post a few photos of my cat, but it's outside somewhere probably chewing on a possum


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Sure, sure..he looks cuuuute..but don't let that fluffy exterior fool you none.
> 
> Trying to convince and pry my leather pumps away from him results in needing a skin graft and a blood transfusion.
> My lad, as much as I love him, suffers from a disgusting excess of "_personality_".


 
awww dont know how anyone could look past that face =]


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

Here is my little guy


----------



## Kitah (May 23, 2011)

Haha you've asked for it now  I have 4 cats now... not allowed to keep any more! The first and oldest boy, Taz, is about 2.5yo, part Bengal and I got him as a kitten from the place I did my equine uni placement at. The second boy is Kit, I got him through the Greencross cat adoption program as a buddy for Taz- he's a turkish van cross, and is about 1.5yo. Amber was one of four unwanted' stray' cats some guy brought in to be euthanised- he also brought in a puppy he no longer wanted as well. I managed to find homes for all the cats, and Amber stayed with me. Finally, the youngest, "Terra" is a ~6mo DSH girl that came into the vet clinic where I was working as a stray that some people had been feeding, but they couldn't keep her. She had two vertebrae exposed on the tip of her tail and she was missing a toe, with bone exposed there as well. I took her in, kept the wounds clean and bandaged and they've healed up perfectly- though she is obviosuly still missing her toe, and her tail is slightly shorter. I was going to rehome her but she is the sweetest little cat, I really couldn't part with her. 

All of my cats get on perfect, will sleep with each other, eat together, groom each other, and play together. They are all indoor cats and I'll occasionally take them outside on harnesses for a run around the backyard. Eventually I'd like to make an outdoor cat run (when I finish uni) that links up to my bedroom window so they can go outside when they like during the day, and not be able to get wildlife, or get injured themselves.

Ok- picture time! 

Taz aka fat cat










Kit, also called 'kit kat'

















Amber

















Amber and taz









Terra, also known as 'rat cat' or rodent... just because













Terra as a younger kitten, with bandages and one picture of her foot half healed.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 23, 2011)

Some beautiful cats you have there Kitah! Lovely to read about their stories too!


----------



## Kitah (May 23, 2011)

Haha if you really like I can post some cute 'baby photos' of Taz and Kit too. Terra and Amber are still kittens really- Amber is about 10-11mo, Terra 6mo.


----------



## pepi87 (May 23, 2011)

My baby girl Lily, she is an inside cat but she would love to be outside hunting


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 23, 2011)

Well whilst we're at it I'll add a pic of my other girl Bella! I really need to get some updated pics of them, they turn 6 next month!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

Lovely cats Kitah, beautiful animals, my little guy is great company when i come back from uni, considering i cant cuddle my snakes.. : ) all the best


----------



## Kitah (May 23, 2011)

Ok, sorry but I couldn't help myself- I love my cats to bits, so heres a few baby shots of Taz and Kit



































Taz and Kit during a walk outside. Kit, my lovely white cat, decided he wanted to roll around in the dirt. 








Taz stalking a 'mysterious wiggling stick' in the grass









Cat gym I made for my guys






And my two cats from back home, Misty (first pic) and Merlin (second pic)


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

your cats are so gorgeous!!! and obviously in a very loving home =] i love the one of your white/ orange tip cat in the box! they really do cheer you up and make a stressful day that much better. Thats why i miss mine so much... ='[


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 23, 2011)

This is our cat Muddles


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

^^ lol that last pic is so cute


----------



## herptrader (May 23, 2011)

So will we see you on Wednesday Moose?
(With your cat sausages packaged as Scrubby food?)


moosenoose said:


> I'd post a few photos of my cat, but it's outside somewhere probably chewing on a possum


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 23, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Darkhorse (May 23, 2011)

These are my cats... 3 bengals and a long haired moggy
Sooty, Izzy, Kwai & Samui.
Sooty & Izzy are rescues.


----------



## trader (May 23, 2011)

jazzv said:


> cats bring things inside when they kill them, we never even saw her take an interest in the wildlife in 13yrs


 :cry: Not always the case...sometimes a cat will torture (play with) birds or lizards after hunting them, then leave them to die a slow painful death....not bringing them home.....


----------



## DanNG (May 23, 2011)

I have a couple of Siamese


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

^^^i-snake

awwww, thats so nice, lucky wife  wish my fiance would take a page out of your book lmao...


----------



## MissVampz (May 24, 2011)

My girl Geela, had her since she was teeny weeny. She's about 9 now. 

And on the left my other lil gal Keiko and my sisters Tiger. All rescued moggies and all indoor/cat run only cats.


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

A cat thread on a reptile forum?

Like we need more off-topic discussions...


----------



## vampstorso (May 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> A cat thread on a reptile forum?
> 
> Like we need more off-topic discussions...



well...you can't talk about reptiles in the "other animals" section


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 24, 2011)

My furry menagerie:

Small, ex-psychotic feral and mouse-protector extraordinaire. Sometimes (quite often actually) he just stands on his hind legs like this:






Lalique, the princess of the family. Here she is with a grape she hunted and subdued. She still plays fetch.





The other two will have to go up when I upload photos from the camera.

Kitah, those photos are wonderful.



i-snake said:


> hi guys, my names michael, i brought a 5 month old white torbie which is a tortoiseshell tabby with a white undercoat, i bought her from the rspca on saturday and she's so cute and floppy, i pick her up tomorrow after her de-sexing surgery and also she has skin cancer on her ears which will cost me $250 to have removed, but that hasn't made me not want her anymore as whether she lives 2,5 or ten years, at least she's out of that place and she'll have a good life, i'd show you photo's but i'l have to wait till the 31st when my missus opens the new lumix i bought her for her birthday lol



Michael, you're lovely. What a lucky little cat; the world needs more people like you. You may be pleased to know that we have a cat at my work who had her ears removed about 10 years ago, and she's still going strong with only a couple of recurrences needing very minor vet attention (because she still goes out in the sun). I hope your lucky little girl has a long and happy life and gives you both a lot of happiness too.



trader said:


> :cry: Not always the case...sometimes a cat will torture (play with) birds or lizards after hunting them, then leave them to die a slow painful death....not bringing them home.....



While I'll admit most cats are killers, not all of them are. My little grey boy (the one in the photo) has sat next to wild birds in the back garden, hung out with my snakes, and protected my escaped mouse. He also fetched me when a baby blackbird fell out of its nest in the garden and showed me where it was, but left it otherwise alone. He's never shown the slightest interest in hunting anything. The other three are a different story but have never been given the chance.


----------

